# Alternatives to mcmaster carr please.



## KiwiBro (Oct 13, 2014)

Their site is constantly kicking me out saying something along the lines my browsing patterns are not what they usually expect so I'm sin-binned for either an hr or a day. Very annoying.

Have looked at surpluscenter.com and they have most things I need but it got me thinking what other sites are out there for people who want wheels, shafts, bearings, pulleys, belts, etc.

Can anyone share their favourites please? If I try McMaster Carr and have the same problems, again, I'm liable to need a new computer after hurling this one out the window in frustration, which would put the funding of my other projects back too much.

Thanks.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.grainger.com Ron


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2014)

rwoods said:


> http://www.grainger.com Ron


Thank you for this Ron.


----------



## lfnh (Oct 14, 2014)

http://www.baileynet.com/
hyd cyl / rod fittings, bearings,sprockets,stuff


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2014)

lfnh said:


> http://www.baileynet.com/
> hyd cyl / rod fittings, bearings,sprockets,stuff


Thanks lfnh


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 17, 2014)

We use Grainger at work. I really prefer McMaster Carr. Much better selection. Never had the problems you have had


----------



## SCBBQ (Nov 15, 2014)

We use Fastenal at work. http://www.fastenal.com/web/home
The people we deal with get what we need and are good to work with. Maybe they will have what you need.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 15, 2014)

I dislike Fasternal and Grainger as they charge full retail for occasional buyers and give considerable discounts to large customers. Wish they had one price for all but they jack up the retail so the commercial clients think they are getting a big discount. I have bought equipment from Zero tools on occasion where its obviously Grainger product shipped by Zero for far lower cost. Zero used to put out a lot of coupons but I haven't bought anything lately.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Nov 15, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> I dislike Fasternal and Grainger as they charge full retail for occasional buyers and give considerable discounts to large customers. Wish they had one price for all but they jack up the retail so the commercial clients think they are getting a big discount. I have bought equipment from Zero tools on occasion where its obviously Grainger product shipped by Zero for far lower cost. Zero used to put out a lot of coupons but I haven't bought anything lately.



Fastenal and Grainger both used to be good for me when Boeing had contracts with them and the discount was then passed onto Boeing employees. But once those contracts went away, the price of stuff went to the moon.

I've noticed the same with M-C, plus their shipping - fast and easy, but you pay for it. SC is a good company, I've used them for at 10 years, they've done me good over that time.

Good luck.


----------

